# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Ice man loves climbing

## GREGCELLENT



----------


## Carlos

Yes they do and frog would enjoy a taller enclosure  :Smile:  !

----------


## Paul

Yeah Azureus love to climb. I would say they are more of a terrestrial frog, but given the chance they like to climb up to the top of the tank.

----------


## GREGCELLENT

Just need to get him some friends to climb with

----------

